# Attempting to get into local 3



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

At the moment, nobody in business is even thinking about replenishing the supply of electricians by taking on green helpers. Local 3 has enough apprentice applications to carry it through the next 3-5 years unless some miracle improvement occurs in the economy. There is just no building going on, and many incomplete jobs cannot get the financing to complete.

If you want to get your foot in the door, I suggest you drive around Borough Park Brooklyn and look for some new housing, and chat up the contractors working there.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

*Thank you for the reply*

I am aware of that so far anyway and I have been walking around the city talking to different people in the electrical contracting vans I see. Your idea is a good one that in borough park you say ? thank you. I was also wondering is there a organization perhaps that would help someone move to another part of the state to find work or is everything pretty much on me right now, as I have seen openings in electrical unions but in other parts of New York state.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

undeadwiring said:


> I am aware of that so far anyway and I have been walking around the city talking to different people in the electrical contracting vans I see.


STOP doing that. You will not get a job that way. Nobody hiring legitimate help hires off the street.



> Your idea is a good one that in borough park you say ? thank you. I was also wondering is there a organization perhaps that would help someone move to another part of the state to find work or is everything pretty much on me right now, as I have seen openings in electrical unions but in other parts of New York state.


None that I'm aware of. My advice if you're unemployed in NYC is get a CDL and drive a truck. Take the next police test, or look for other civil service exams. Construction right now is a dead end.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

*Ok*

I figured they would not hire someone right off the street I probably would not do that either my main thing has been to take down names and numbers of places and call them. and I would like to get a cdl but I don't have the money for it otherwise I'd be happy to get one although a friend of mine told me about getting a Class D cdl just using a written test. Anyway thank you for the quick reply and I hope to find something soon perhaps though I'll just have to leave ny to find some work.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

There's class A, B, and C... C is worthless D is DRIVERS license.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

*Ah*

Oh I'm thinking I got it wrong then heh perhaps it was the class C then he told me one of the cdl classes all I had to do was go in and take a written test. I have been looking up cdl training schools but I still really do want to get into this industry I don't want to have wasted money and time going to school again to be for nothing, and perhaps instead of getting into the construction industry then the facility maintenance industry don't suppose you know of any schools that teach facility maintenance out here in new york ?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

undeadwiring said:


> Oh I'm thinking I got it wrong then heh perhaps it was the class C then he told me one of the cdl classes all I had to do was go in and take a written test.


That class C is being phased out last I heard - all it allows you to do is drive a normal van or commercially registered van/pickup - it doesn't allow you to drive a bonafide truck, that class is B and it requires a road test too. A class C is uncommon in that most people aren't aware that in NYS you need a class C to drive ANYTHING that's commercially registered, but it is very rarely enforced if all you have is a regular "D" drivers license and you're driving a commercial van or pickup. The test involves simple stuff like how to properly secure things in the bed, on the roof, etc...



> I have been looking up cdl training schools but I still really do want to get into this industry I don't want to have wasted money and time going to school again to be for nothing, and perhaps instead of getting into the construction industry then the facility maintenance industry don't suppose you know of any schools that teach facility maintenance out here in new york ?


I think the method to "stationary engineer" starts with becoming a janitor of sorts. It generally involves a chiller / absorbtion schooling & refrigerant license to go beyond lightbulb and ballast changer.


----------



## fergy (Mar 13, 2010)

dont bother trying to get in local 3 or 363 i have been doing electrical for 12 years and i am licenced tryed to get in took tests writting and hands on test passed them all they wanted to pay me a little over 20.00 an hour the only way to get anywhere in these locals is know somebody or get on your knees .i am in local 825 never ran a machine in my life and i am makeing close to 45.00 an hour and have not been laid off yet stay away from local 3 and 363


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

fergy said:


> dont bother trying to get in local 3 or 363 i have been doing electrical for 12 years and i am licenced tryed to get in took tests writting and hands on test passed them all they wanted to pay me a little over 20.00 an hour the only way to get anywhere in these locals is know somebody or get on your knees .i am in local 825 never ran a machine in my life and i am makeing close to 45.00 an hour and have not been laid off yet stay away from local 3 and 363



So basically what you're saying is since you did not get in Local 3 or 363 it is because they are awful locals? :laughing:

I've met a lot like you in my life. Always blaming others for their own faults.

BTW... The days of having "hooks" don't go very far anymore. I didn't know anyone. And many others who went to school with me didn't know anyone.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

I knew a few people I went to school with mainly just got really lucky in getting in the union. And one other who is a complete pothead his uncle helped to at least get him on the list. I have been looking into other parts of New York and they seem to be open I just don't have the money yet to move otherwise I think I might have by now. I also have been in contact with the local 1 elevator constructors union and they to are currently not hiring sadly.
I would like to thank all who replied to my thread for your help so far atleast ;-) hopefully when the economy gets better I will be able to get some more experience.


----------

